# SPHO of Ohio Grand Circuit



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

This past Weekend The Standardbred Pleasure Horse Organization of Ohio held the Grand Circuit Show. 
Match and I a very good show...winning 2 of 3 Halter classes and Reserve Champion...enough points to secure the High Point Halter Horse for SPHO of Ohio for 2013.










AllAmerican Legacy (big Al ..all 17.1 hands of him!) was in 30 Classes during the 2-day Grand Circuit Classic and he won: 19 first place, 8 Seconds and 3 Thirds!! Also won the Champion Halter division AND Champion Driving division! He was shown by 5 different people....from halter, riding, costume, sidesaddle and driving.
Al is simply a tremendous horse..










Next up for Match and Al is the first ever World Standardbred Show!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on your placings! Looks like you had an awesome time!!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Al is owned by another club member..SPHO president​


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

That is soo cool! Good for you. Congrats!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations.

I didn't realize you are from Ohio. 
Is Chris Reis still involved in SPHO ? 
I used to board with her maybe 12-15 years ago and rode her SB gelding, Frisco when she was out on maternity leave. 
She became quite involved with SPHO, was on the board, and an organizer for their shows for a while.
I took my daughter to a couple of shows back then, they were fun.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Chris is no longer involved...we have been around for about 5 years..and don't know the name.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh well, I'm sure they are still fun.
Where was the show located, and where will the World Show be?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's awesome! congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

anndankev said:


> Where was the show located, and where will the World Show be?


The World Show will be October 5-6 at Eden Park Equestrian Complex in Sunbury Ohio...If you google it you can find the information!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, nice site, good info on local horse events and dates.


----------

